# Hi I need help please, New Holland 304t torque specs



## JuantoHdez (11 mo ago)

how about I present myself I am Juan Hernandez, I work on a new Holland 7610 tractor, 304t engine, looking for torque data of engine head and connecting rod, I wish you could support me cordial greetings ...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you right at this moment, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Try contacting Messick's technical support at *877-260-3528*


----------

